# Concentration. can anyone relate?



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Concentration problems is my worst symptom and I dont even know if its related to DP/DR...
I cant watch tv because my bain cant process whats happening in the show.. I cant talk to people because my brain dosent process the words people are saying even if i hear them clearly. I cant think AT all.. Its literally like my brain is empty.. i dont know how im typing this right now and its making sense.

Can anyone else relate to these symptoms? or is this just me?
I literally feel like im mentally challenged... these symptoms have made me soooo socially akward because i cannot keep up in conversations. its like i dont understand the frickan english language.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes I have this problem too. I also have a problem just thinking, and it stems from the derealization, though I was a spacey person to begin with.lol.

I can feel when I'm starting to get low energy, and using physical and mental energy is very hard, to the point where I become a zombie. So I've been getting B12 injections every two weeks for a few months now. Apparently I have very low B12 levels and I will tell you it makes SUCH a difference. I'm not trying anything else though. I tried adderall a few times and it helped but not in too high of a dose. Ginseng is nice too, its not as intense as caffeine on my body.

Have you tried adjusting this sensation with things?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Optimusrhyme said:


> Concentration problems is my worst symptom and I dont even know if its related to DP/DR...
> I cant watch tv because my bain cant process whats happening in the show.. I cant talk to people because my brain dosent process the words people are saying even if i hear them clearly. I cant think AT all.. Its literally like my brain is empty.. i dont know how im typing this right now and its making sense.
> 
> Can anyone else relate to these symptoms? or is this just me?
> I literally feel like im mentally challenged... these symptoms have made me soooo socially akward because i cannot keep up in conversations. its like i dont understand the frickan english language.


I can definitely, definitely relate to this. I experience this the most when I'm reading, whether it be over the computer screen or by reading a simple book. The words just don't process or ''go through'' sometimes and I feel like I can't fully comprehend what I read to the same degree that I could before DP hit me. It is soo soo frustrating. It gets worse for me when my DR strikes hard. I too feel mentally challenged and sometimes wonder how I'm able to type and converse with others normally when my head isn't ''all there.'' You are not alone, my friend.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Optimusrhyme said:


> Concentration problems is my worst symptom and I dont even know if its related to DP/DR...
> I cant watch tv because my bain cant process whats happening in the show.. I cant talk to people because my brain dosent process the words people are saying even if i hear them clearly. I cant think AT all.. Its literally like my brain is empty.. i dont know how im typing this right now and its making sense.
> 
> Can anyone else relate to these symptoms? or is this just me?
> I literally feel like im mentally challenged... these symptoms have made me soooo socially akward because i cannot keep up in conversations. its like i dont understand the frickan english language.


Yups, apart from the extreme memory problem I have at the moment, this is one of the most annoying things.. I can't understand movies, I can't read books, I don't understand people sometimes, it's really crap


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

man its refreshing to hear that im not the only one suffering with this problem, I feel for all of you. i cant stand it. half the time i just nod my head when people are talking to make it look like im understanding lol.
Has anyone found any supplements to help with this? Thanks for the b12 suggestion ill give it a try.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea, its very frustrating and discouraging at times. I hear ya on the head nod strategy.lol My eyes usually glaze over with uncomprehension.

Btw, I get injections of B12 because they work faster and are absorbed by the body more effectively than supplements. There are threads on the forum, that are all about different "remedies". Tommygunz has worked hard on a comprehensive list of supplements and tested them himself, it should be found easily.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Optimusrhyme said:


> Has anyone found any supplements to help with this?


This is copied and pasted from Tommygunz's thread, "Read this if you want to recover". The supplement that apparently is helpful with concentration and cognitive functions is, DMAE. Here is a better and more thorough explanation:

DMAE - or dimethylaminoethanol, is a precursor to the neurotransmitter acetylcholine, the chemicle in the brain credited for being the most important when it comes to learning ability, attention span, memory and inducing REM sleep. DMAE is very effective at increasing the overall level and activity of acetylcholine in the CNS because of it's ability to cross the blood brain barrier. DMAE claims to improve alertness, mood and cognitive functions, since i have been taking it i have noticed improvements in each one of those areas.


----------



## snowcat3030 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have concentration problems at times too, but mainly when I am anxious or my mind is looking inwards. I once saw a great psychiatrist who explained to me that the mind is meant to function like a black box, ie it works but you don't know how it works. When you are anxious and experiencing DP, you may be constantly critically analyzing (looking for something wrong) every little function of your brain and body - when they were not meant to be critically analyzed by your own consciousness, this has the effect of temporarily disrupting these functions whether it be concentration, speaking, hand movement etc. That is why when your cognitive functions are on autopilot and 'you' are concentrating on outer things things work seamlessly. Also anxiety chemicals don't help concentration, they aren't really good for anything except repeatedly bashing a large bridge troll to death with a club, which I think most anxiety people would excel at.

I have found there are hidden thought forms in my head that make me think there is something very wrong, and I will run through worse case scenarios that cause anxiety almost subconsciously, but when I get to the bottom of them and see that it is the rogue thought form, and that I am thinking 'what if's' instead of what is actually happening I feel a bit better.


----------



## Kia (Oct 9, 2010)

oh this thread has been very helpful.


----------



## strangehero (Sep 1, 2010)

snowcat3030 said:


> I have concentration problems at times too, but mainly when I am anxious or my mind is looking inwards. I once saw a great psychiatrist who explained to me that the mind is meant to function like a black box, ie it works but you don't know how it works. When you are anxious and experiencing DP, you may be constantly critically analyzing (looking for something wrong) every little function of your brain and body - when they were not meant to be critically analyzed by your own consciousness, this has the effect of temporarily disrupting these functions whether it be concentration, speaking, hand movement etc. That is why when your cognitive functions are on autopilot and 'you' are concentrating on outer things things work seamlessly. Also anxiety chemicals don't help concentration, they aren't really good for anything except repeatedly bashing a large bridge troll to death with a club, which I think most anxiety people would excel at.
> 
> I have found there are hidden thought forms in my head that make me think there is something very wrong, and I will run through worse case scenarios that cause anxiety almost subconsciously, but when I get to the bottom of them and see that it is the rogue thought form, and that I am thinking 'what if's' instead of what is actually happening I feel a bit better.


Perhaps that was the most helpful post I've ever read the last year I am troubled by Depression/Anxiety Disorder/DP/DR! Thank you!


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Minerva8979 said:


> Yea, its very frustrating and discouraging at times. I hear ya on the head nod strategy.lol My eyes usually glaze over with uncomprehension.
> 
> Btw, I get injections of B12 because they work faster and are absorbed by the body more effectively than supplements. There are threads on the forum, that are all about different "remedies". Tommygunz has worked hard on a comprehensive list of supplements and tested them himself, it should be found easily.


I may have to ask my doc about my B12 levels thanks for the heads up.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

insaticiable said:


> This is copied and pasted from Tommygunz's thread, "Read this if you want to recover". The supplement that apparently is helpful with concentration and cognitive functions is, DMAE. Here is a better and more thorough explanation:
> 
> DMAE - or dimethylaminoethanol, is a precursor to the neurotransmitter acetylcholine, the chemicle in the brain credited for being the most important when it comes to learning ability, attention span, memory and inducing REM sleep. DMAE is very effective at increasing the overall level and activity of acetylcholine in the CNS because of it's ability to cross the blood brain barrier. DMAE claims to improve alertness, mood and cognitive functions, since i have been taking it i have noticed improvements in each one of those areas.


I havent tried DMAE yet, i'll have to give it a shot. Im currently taking PS-100, CDP Choline and ALCAR which is all supposedly good for Nuero Function. I have yet too see big improvements...What dose of DMAE are you taking?


----------



## I am Man (Oct 10, 2010)

......


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Optimusrhyme said:


> I may have to ask my doc about my B12 levels thanks for the heads up.


I found out through blood tests. So getting comprehensive blood tests done will show up any abnormalities. You should talk to your doctor about getting the labs.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Optimusrhyme said:


> I havent tried DMAE yet, i'll have to give it a shot. Im currently taking PS-100, CDP Choline and ALCAR which is all supposedly good for Nuero Function. I have yet too see big improvements...What dose of DMAE are you taking?


Oh, I'm actually not on DMAE myself, but plan on picking it up soon as well. The dose is listed under Tommygunz's supplement list.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes i feel 'thick' too, i thought it was something to do with the migraines i was having.. I find myself watching the telly thinking 'not following, need to watch the telly, need to concentrate harder' I forget everything unless its written down. Sometimes i have 'thoughtless' moments where i realise im not thinking, quite scary but i read a post a while back and i think its quite common!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

bee1 said:


> Sometimes i have 'thoughtless' moments where i realise im not thinking, quite scary but i read a post a while back and i think its quite common!


I'm glad someone else experiences this, this happens to me once in a while and I freak out


----------

